# Another cool video on u-tube



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

East meets West with music 
Ð¦ÐµÐºÐ°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¸ Puttin` Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¶Ð³Ð»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ð'Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð±ÑŒÐµÐ²Ñ‹Ñ&#8230; Ð³Ð¾Ñ€Ð°Ñ&#8230; - YouTube


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Nice find on that cool video


----------

